# Help



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Help me price this driveway


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

$2,000 and an ironclad damage waiver to cover the grass, asphalt, shrubs, trees, cars and anything else that might be under there. Then call my neighbor with an excavator.


----------



## NEWENGLAND (Oct 16, 2003)

*Piece o Cake*

Bid $100. Cash Today and promise to have it done tommorow. Just like Joes Crab Shack "FREE CRAB TOMMOROW"

You should be able to get it by July or Aug at least. It looks light & Fluffy! 

I just noticed your in FLA USA. So it wont take long till the next Hurricane comes and washes it all away.


----------

